# somriure florentí



## RedRag

Hola.

Més que un cop s'usa "somriure florentí" per descriure el somriure del caracter Fermín Romero de Torres en l'ombre del vent (aquí capitol 13, 1/3 cap a capitol 14).

Que vol dir?

 A florentine smile


----------



## Dixie!

No tinc ni idea, el primer que em ve al cap és la ciutat de Florència, però no recordo que aquest personatge tingue res a veure amb ella 

Tinc aquí mateix la meua còpia del llibre en castellà, ara ho miro però suposo que serà "florentino"...


----------



## Dixie!

Sí, diu "sonrisa florentina".


----------



## su123

Bones!!
Somriure florentí fa referència al somriure de la Mona Lisa

su123


----------



## Dixie!

Ostres su123, no en tenia ni idea! Gràcies per l'aclariment!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> Somriure florentí fa referència al somriure de la Mona Lisa
> 
> su123


 
Suposo que sí, com a paradigma del típic somriure tímid de la pintura renaixentista. Si no ho recordo malament, em fa l'efecte que la Venus de S. Botticeli també té un somriure similar.


----------



## Dixie!

Detall de la Venus de Boticcelli:

http://www.libreopinion.net/foros/index.php?action=dlattach;attach=163;type=avatar


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ui.......... Doncs penso que més aviat està seriosa (o abstreta). Això del somriure era fruit de la meva imaginació... Que preciosa, però!


----------

